

Reinventing Society in the wake of Big Data - z00mer
http://edge.org/conversation/reinventing-society-in-the-wake-of-big-data

======
vaxdigitalnh
Reading this I could not help but think of humans as fish, other mammals or
some other organism being "tagged" and "tracked", without their consent (but
with some purported benefit to the organism, agreed upon by the researchers).
Often researchers tag organisms in an effort to help them survive in a world
where humans threaten their continued health or existence. But not always.

It is the idea of "without their consent" that is most intriguing.

It's arguable that sometimes organisms can survive on their own, with the
adaptions evolution has provided them with, and without tagging, tracking and
human intervention.

